
FAST Goals Beat SMART Goals - yarapavan
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/with-goals-fast-beats-smart/
======
yarapavan
According to conventional wisdom, goals should be specific, measurable,
achievable, realistic, and time-bound. But SMART goals undervalue ambition,
focus narrowly on individual performance, and ignore the importance of
discussing goals throughout the year. To drive strategy execution, leaders
should instead set goals that are FAST — frequently discussed, ambitious,
specific, and transparent.

